# roaning out?



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

okay so both my paints are roaning out more, my black and white is getting more white on his back, neck, and legs. while my moms is getting more into his hip/back and neck. my horse is 5 and hers is 3.

can horses still roan out? ive heard they cant after they turn 2 or something..

all the blue roan on the black and white is new this year.. and the red roan on the honey/red/bay near his hip is new this year. ill get more pictures tomorrow when i go out..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No your horses are not roaning. The "roaning" you are seeing on the tobiano is typical of tobianos. The "roaning" on your black frame is typical of the "mapping" that happens where the edges of the color and white meet.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

^^ That. Regardless though, that little tobiano is CUTE!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

thank you, i didnt kno whwat it was called thats why i said roaning out..


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I thought the same thing when I first bought my Paint, he does the same thing, and I too thought it was roaning.....even though its not, it sure is neat isnt it!?


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

first time ive owned paints, ive owned a roan but he was all roan.. its cool.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Callie has he same thing going on on her left side. It varies in size from season to season as well.


----------

